

Senator: Firm that vetted Snowden under criminal investigation - gridscomputing
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2013/06/20/senator-firm-that-vetted-snowden-under-criminal-investigation/?hpt=hp_t2

======
adamnemecek
I seriously doubt that even assuming that the company did all their diligence
(I'm not saying that they did not) that their success rate would be 100%.

------
socalnate1
Talk about trying to create a distraction from the real issue here...

~~~
addflip
I love that this is what they are investigating.

~~~
anaptdemise
Hiring contractors to screen contractors...

------
teeja
The government outsources background checks for top-secret jobs? Why, so they
can shift the blame for their 10%-rated efforts to private firmst?

Makes you wonder: who was responsible for picking USIS to do the job?

~~~
fname
They had to!

Not too long ago, there would be a 8-10 month wait just to get an interview
with someone to just kick of the individual investigation. The investigations
themselves can can many, many more months after that. By allowing contracting
firms and outsourcing, they've significantly lessened the wait. Unfortunately,
it's coming with the cost of rampant fraud, waste and abuse (at least form
what the article is asserting).

------
stevedub
Maybe I haven't read every single article but is there anything we know about
Mr. Snowden that would have flagged him during this process?

~~~
tekromancr
Maybe he would have failed the "commie traitor" check /s

~~~
lukifer
I'm legitimately concerned that anyone who's ever donated to Ron Paul, etc.,
will never find their way into a position to leak, ever again. And we know
they have a _lot_ of data to scrape in filtering out candidates with strong
opinions on human rights, rule of law, etc.

------
trevelyan
Would anyone like a dollar?

~~~
mmu
Sure!

------
madaxe
A wild scape-goat appears!

Good ol' distractionary (although OSX thinks I mean "discrattionary" for
reasons I can't fathom) tactics.

